# Local Bus Systems in Mexico



## lascasas (Nov 26, 2011)

Listeros: In the city or town where you live in Mexico, is there an intelligible *local* bus system with good route maps that a reasonably intelligent ****** can figure out?
This is what I wrote on another forum about my experience with the Urbanos in San Miguel:

*Guide to SMA Urbanos for the Logical Person*

In the August 19, 2011 edition of Atencion, Antonio De Jesus Aguado wrote:

"In San Miguel around 57,500 people use public transportation daily.There are 171 urban and suburban buses in operation every day in the city, and the fare is five pesos. In September the traffic department will publish a guide with complete information about how to travel in
urbanos, which will be useful for sanmiguelenses and tourists."

Does anyone know where to obtain this guide? (I am assuming it was actually published). I am also hoping that it would be more detailed and easier to understand than the one on Green Map SMA, or the other one I found online:
http://www.busacross.com/2009/12/25/...el-de-allende\

On second thought, I have doubts about the intelligibility of such a guide for someone of European persuasion. I have a suspicion that it would be written from a Mexican's perception of reality, which I perceive to be a form of Magical Realism (which I like, but not in a guidebook).

I'm sure that navigating the SMA bus system seems simple and obvious to someone who has been doing it for a long time, or for someone more intelligent than I, but I find it baffling. I figured out how to get from Centro to Mega, and to the mall that has Soriana (wasn't sure where to get off for the mall, however). Apparently the bus doesn't go right up to the mall, but stops around the corner, up a block, at a former strip mine across from the old Gigante by the pedestrian overpass? Would it be a crime for the bus to stop right in front of the mall, and not around the corner? Do they not want the dusty buses spoiling the pristine ambiance of La Luciernaga? And where does one go to take the bus back to Centro or wherever? I also discovered that the signs on the buses are not always correct (what!). I've navigated my way around the London, Toronto, Wash. D.C., Chicago, and Mexico City subway systems without difficulty. How? Good route maps. You look on the map, find where you are (*you are here*), where you want to go, and it is easy to see which carriage to take, and where to transfer if necessary.

I would love to take the urbanos whenever possible, but I am finding it too difficult and time consuming. I asked the guy at the main tourist information center on San Francisco if there was a guide to the bus system. His response was, "Where do you want to go amigo?" Vaguely amusing in a way. Am I asking too much? Please, no responses such as: "This is Mexico. Don't expect it to be like the U.S. If you don't like it here, go back to where you came from." The last place I lived had no buses to speak of. No sidewalks either. (They stopped making them in 1955, I think). You were expected to have a car. If you rode a bus or walked, you were seen as a criminal, a bum, mentally challenged, nuts, or a Liberal. Maybe I should spend every day for a month or so riding all of the bus routes in SMA, while taking copious notes. I could then publish my own guide and make lots of money, which would allow me to buy a lovely restored colonial mansion in Centro, and enjoy languid afternoons at the Luna Rooftop Tapas Bar. However, I think the job would probably drive me insane, I would be committed, and the SPA would take my cats away. If anyone out there is up to the challenge, you are welcome to steal my idea.

Pablo


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

I live in a place bigger than San Miguel and smaller than León. Here, the taxivans all have 5-7 landmarks written in white shoe polish in big letters on their front windshield. They all run their same routes every day, all day. There is one main place where all taxivans end up, as a transfer spot. 

There are no guides or bus stop placards, you just learn the routes, or ask anyone if you speak Spanish. There aren't timetables, but there are usually several buses running the same routes, spaced 5 to 30 minutes apart depending on the amount of passengers going the same routes. Come to think of it, there aren't many official bus stops either, you just tell the driver to stop and he does.

If the taxivan costs 5 pesos, and 20-60 minutes to get there, what's the alternative cost using a taxi in San Miguel - 25 or 30 pesos for a 5-10 minute ride to the front door of where you're going? What's the value of your time?

Possible solutions: Get a map of San Miguel. With a Sharpie marker in hand and a pocket full of 5 peso coins, take a day and learn the system. Hop on a taxivan and ride their entire route for 5 pesos. Then hop another one and do the same thing. In a short time, you'll know the routes and the easiest way to get from Point A to Point B.

Surely the transport system is not too difficult if a local with 3 years of education can do it, right? Or, write your own guidebook and sell it to other people who need something like this in order to use the system and who are willing to pay for your guide. 










Just relax, learn the system, don't be afraid or too snobby to ask someone how to get somewhere. Be thankful most drivers here aren't like Ralph Kramden or a typical NOB bus driver who's "just doing their job". The drivers are paid on a commission basis here. Asking another passenger how to get somewhere here isn't going to result in them getting in your face for talking to them like it might in New York.  Failing that, get off your duff and learn some of the language. 



-


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GringoCArlos said:


> Asking another passenger how to get somewhere here isn't going to result in them getting in your face for talking to them like it might in New York.


Another urban myth! I lived in New York City for over 13 years and found fellow MTA passengers usually quite happy to answer questions about how to get from here to there on the subway and buses.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

The bus system in La Paz (population 220K or so) is pretty much as GringoCarlos describes for his town: predictable routes and somewhat predictable schedule, but nothing in writing. I got around that way for my first six months or so before I got a car. In busy areas there are designated stops, but if you wave a bus down it will stop. Ditto if you ask the driver to let you off at the next corner or whatever. It's true, the signs in the windows are occasionally incorrect, but if I got on the wrong bus, the driver would cheerfully return me to wherever I got on (most routes are circular), or at least to El Centro. Other passengers were helpful, too. It was a great way to practice Spanish and learn my way around town, and I got to explore a few neighborhoods I'd never have seen otherwise. :lol:


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Another urban myth! I lived in New York City for over 13 years and found fellow MTA passengers usually quite happy to answer questions about how to get from here to there on the subway and buses.


Here in SLP I just go up to an open bus door when everyone is loaded to ask the bus driver and say I am going to so and so a place and can you please tell what ruta # goes closest and where I can walk to the closest stop. Once on the right bus after he is finished with the passengers boarding I tell him where I am going and I ask can you please tell me what stop is closest. Then usually they will signal to me that this is the stop you need. They also tell me what direction to walk and how many corners I must pass to get there. Most are not good with smaller street names but give directions from landmarks here.

When my wife is working most days during the week. I travel all over the city by bus and not once did I need to take a taxi because I was lost, and technically I do not usually know were the heck I am and only take a taxi in downpours. My street map or Google map is used when I get back to see what I missed on the way or what was further along for my next trip out and about.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Another urban myth! I lived in New York City for over 13 years and found fellow MTA passengers usually quite happy to answer questions about how to get from here to there on the subway and buses.


Amen, sister - as I New Yorker I resignate that remark - MTA drivers are very courteous and any New Yorker will tell you where to go.
_ {Oops that came out wrong }_


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

FHBOY said:


> Amen, sister - as I New Yorker I resignate that remark - MTA drivers are very courteous and any New Yorker will tell you where to go.
> _ {Oops that came out wrong }_


Ditto for what used to be the MTC in the TC. I survived high school, college AND nursing school by asking drivers, "This is where I'm going. Is this the right bus to take?" and getting a good answer.

Once on that bus, like Alan, I'd ask "Could you tell me when we're at the stop closest to where I'm going? I'm going to X." and they'd let me know.

A few times, in nursing school, with 8 hour clinicals with 6 hours of homework each night, I'd fall asleep on the bus, and the driver would stop and ask another passenger to wake me up.


----------

